
Darpa Wants Benefits of Psychedelics but Without Hallucinations - egusa
https://sociable.co/science/darpa-wants-benefits-of-psychedelics-but-without-hallucinations/
======
hinchlt
"A military cannot function if its soldiers realize they are one with the
enemy."

